# Stunning new sports styling kit for seat leon



## WHIZZER

SEAT Leon Sports Styling Kit available now, from any SEAT dealership
Designed by SEAT's design centre in Martorell
Kit fits five-door Leon and three-door Leon SC
Purchase, painting and fitting available through any participating SEAT dealership; all parts available separately
SEAT today introduces the Leon Sports Styling Kit, a beguiling package of design enhancements that lifts the family hatchback into the sartorial stratosphere.








The kit is the work of SEAT's design studio in Martorell, and comprises a new front bumper including revised fog lamps, side sills, roof spoiler, and a rear bumper that includes a contrasting black 'diffuser' and incorporates twin sports exhaust pipes.








In addition, the kit is complemented beautifully by a set of 19-inch Sports wheels, available now in either black or silver from the official SEAT Accessories catalogue.








The Leon Sports Styling Kit is available fully fitted and painted from any SEAT dealership, or its constituent parts can be ordered separately, allowing Leon drivers to customise their car according to their taste and budget.








Ordered alone, the prices for the kit's constituent parts are as follows:

Front bumper: £1,500
Rear bumper: £975
Rear roof spoiler: £399
Side skirts: £645
Twin sports exhaust: £480
Alloy wheels: £999

All prices include VAT, painting and fitting at an approved SEAT dealership.








Prices are the same regardless of whether the parts are for a Leon five-door or Leon SC; customers should see their local SEAT dealership for parts-only prices or the fitment of individual items.

Designed to perfectly complement the lines and curves of the SEAT Leon, the Sports Styling Kit visually lowers the car, giving it a more aggressive stance from any angle. Every part has been designed to avoid looking incongruous when fitted alone.


----------



## Kerr

It looks better than the standard car, not £5k nicer though. That's a hefty bill for a styling kit.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

That kit does make it look quite nice. Definitely something I would consider but not for that price.


----------



## lobotomy

When the BTCC style kit came out originally on the pre-facelift mk2 the dealers were offereing it as a free option for a while (kind of like recently how they're offering the Tech pack free) as a lure... but the kit back then was a £2k option iirc.


----------



## Maniac

I like every bit of this car, styling pack or otherwise.. OTHER THAN those two creases down the side. At two different heights, and two different angles, one from the rear lights and one from the front lights. They just don't match up, it looks like someone did the front, someone else did the back and forgot to line up the crease. I can't get past that. If I owned one I'd sit for hours looking at that crease going, urg.


----------



## Marve

Maniac said:


> I like every bit of this car, styling pack or otherwise.. OTHER THAN those two creases down the side. At two different heights, and two different angles, one from the rear lights and one from the front lights. They just don't match up, it looks like someone did the front, someone else did the back and forgot to line up the crease. I can't get past that. If I owned one I'd sit for hours looking at that crease going, urg.


I own a Mk3 Leon and the fact that the crease down the side isn't just a straight line like the boring old Mk7 Golf is one of the best features of this car imho.


----------



## Maniac

I didn't mean to offend, I just think the creases spoil the look. I'm sure for some they make the car but for me i think the prior Leon looked better outside. The interior on the new car is way better however.


----------



## forge197

I've a Leon not sure on the side skirts on the 5dr, like the front bumper, the pricing though means it is something I don't have to worry to long about


----------



## Marve

Maniac said:


> I didn't mean to offend, I just think the creases spoil the look. I'm sure for some they make the car but for me i think the prior Leon looked better outside. The interior on the new car is way better however.


No worries, no offence taken. It's just an opinion and these things are all subjective.


----------



## Coopertim

1500£ for the front bumper! No wonder I don't like seats


----------



## bigbadjay

This kit embarrasses the cupra in looks, in afew years these will be as common as the k1/btcc kit when they start chucking it in before a model update, like they did with they changed to facelift and the supercopa run out model


----------



## B17BLG

toomuch money for what it actually is


----------



## lobotomy

B17BLG said:


> toomuch money for what it actually is


What, a Golf/A3?


----------



## meraredgti

i like it  would make me feel young again


----------



## brobbo

I've just recently purchased a standard leon fr 184 diesel.
They are based on the vw mqb platform which the a3,octavia and mk7 golf all share.
It's very "golf" inside, lovely cars


----------



## Thebill

Looking nice.


----------



## Cookies

Looks a bit like the new Renaultsport Clio from the rear

http://images.pistonheads.com/nimg/28187/Renault_ClioGordini_02-L.jpg

That Gordini is beautiful.

Cooks


----------



## KrystenCTR

Has anybody seen the Triple R Composites front lip spoiler for the Leon yet?


----------

